# Help plz



## Rein95 (17/9/19)

Hi guys i have the asmodus minikin v1.5 
Soo when i put fresh batts in the asmodus logi shows then the screen just stays blank
I took another set same story even klicked 5 times bot nothing


----------



## Rein95 (17/9/19)

Hi guys so i have the minikin v1.5 
As soon as i putt in fress batts the logo appeared then screes stays blank even did 5 klicks and other batts plzz help i love ghis mod


----------



## Resistance (17/9/19)

Hi.if your mod still works with the screen being blank check for stealth mode


Rein95 said:


> Hi guys so i have the minikin v1.5
> As soon as i putt in fress batts the logo appeared then screes stays blank even did 5 klicks and other batts plzz help i love ghis mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rein95 (18/9/19)

Resistance said:


> Hi.if your mod still works with the screen being blank check for stealth mode



Hi unfortunately not firing but plug it on charge is shows charging but plug it out back to same logo then its blank got it on for one moment then the Watts just ramped up high non stop


----------



## Resistance (18/9/19)

Hi. That sounds like either power supply or moisture.
Open the mod and check for moisture ,also check a that no wires are loose or damaged. A short could aldo cause the mod to shut down after startup.


Rein95 said:


> Hi unfortunately not firing but plug it on charge is shows charging but plug it out back to same logo then its blank got it on for one moment then the Watts just ramped up high non stop

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (18/9/19)

This could also be battery related, but its just an assumption from the info you gave.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rein95 (18/9/19)

Oky I appreciate it thanks im going to buy new batts and let u know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rein95 (18/9/19)

Resistance said:


> Hi. That sounds like either power supply or moisture.
> Open the mod and check for moisture ,also check a that no wires are loose or damaged. A short could aldo cause the mod to shut down after startup.


Will open it today and keep you up to date

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rein95 (19/9/19)

Well i cleaned it with 90% alcohol worked gr8 for 2 hours then ramped up again but one more thing to try then I'm letting u know


----------



## Resistance (19/9/19)

Honestly then the issue is moisture or moisture related or so it would seem.
take the mod apart again and leave it overnight after cleaning it
also try a moisture repellent if you have it availble.I hope this isnt your only mod,this might take some time sorting it out.


Rein95 said:


> Well i cleaned it with 90% alcohol worked gr8 for 2 hours then ramped up again but one more thing to try then I'm letting u know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rein95 (19/9/19)

Oky ill do that ill see where i can buy that to try it


----------



## Resistance (20/9/19)

@vicTor doesnt this mod have a firmware package or something?.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rein95 (20/9/19)

Only factory firmware but when i remove the batts and hold the fire button then plug it in it wont go in to download mode. But im maby gona buy a sync cable check that and trybit out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (21/9/19)

Resistance said:


> @vicTor doesnt this mod have a firmware package or something?.



howzit boss, I used to be an Asmodus fan boy a while back, mostly Minikin V2's though, but those days have changed, as ones vaping journey does. So I am not familiar with the V1.5, sorry man, perhaps check the Asmodus site, thats where I got the V2 upgrades from

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (21/9/19)

Thanks bro. 


vicTor said:


> howzit boss, I used to be an Asmodus fan boy a while back, mostly Minikin V2's though, but those days have changed, as ones vaping journey does. So I am not familiar with the V1.5, sorry man, perhaps check the Asmodus site, thats where I got the V2 upgrades from

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rein95 (21/9/19)

Hey well i cleaned the mod now propper the right way and leaving it in rice for today amd tomorrow will check then


----------



## Resistance (21/9/19)

Rein95 said:


> Hey well i cleaned the mod now propper the right way and leaving it in rice for today amd tomorrow will check then



Ok bro.would like to see you solve this puzzle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (21/9/19)

Before you reinsert the board check for cracks maybe???
best when done with a backlight.(light behind the board)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rein95 (22/9/19)

Thanks ya i mean i have 4 other mods but just i like this mod allot so will deff keep you up to dàe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rein95 (26/9/19)

Hi guys so im giving up cleaned the mod twice with alcohol opened the mod up l opened the mod left it in rice for 3 days switched it on directly wattage starts climbing to 150W then frozen solid and re insert batts asmodus logo appeared and back to blank screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/9/19)

Rein95 said:


> Hi guys so im giving up cleaned the mod twice with alcohol opened the mod up l opened the mod left it in rice for 3 days switched it on directly wattage starts climbing to 150W then frozen solid and re insert batts asmodus logo appeared and back to blank screen



You win some,you loose some. At least you tried and sorry for your loss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rein95 (26/9/19)

Yes lol well thanks for thr help though I really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/9/19)

How about replacing the chipset?



Rein95 said:


> Yes lol well thanks for thr help though I really appreciate it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rein95 (27/9/19)

Where do i do that and most prob only by asmodus


----------

